# Changing coat



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow's coat is really changing. She has gone from her thick puppy wave to a tight woolly curl (when she is long) and her deep red has faded in all but her ears. She is still stunning and amazing and beautiful. I just love watching the coats change. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Willow is so beautiful - she looks as if she has Dudley 'frosting'.
Is her coat darker at the roots?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beautiful Willow. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous willow - love the tiny picture of her
I've noticed ruby changing, she went a little darker at first, but looks lighter now when I split her fur xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Willow is so beautiful - she looks as if she has Dudley 'frosting'.
> Is her coat darker at the roots?


no she is getting lighter and lighter everywhere except her ears and tail. She is also getting more and more white hair mixed in.


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

wow, quite a change.
Aosta's coat is currently wavey and we thought it would be messy style when she grew
but seeing the change from what she is now to what she could be is quite something!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Fab and gorgeous, Aosta's coat will probably be a lovely shaggy coat until around 10 months then will gradually thicken as she gets her adult coat (and get matts - there really is no escape!), you will no doubt have her groomed a bit shorter as the hair thickens, we have all learnt that it really is the best way to keep on top of the matts. 
I love Willow's look at all stages, it seems similar to Dudley's in some pics but then not in others!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This is her in Oct and today. I think she will be n blonde once the sun gets at her 
The second picture is Oct and last month. Last one is her roots, same color all the way. Oh and one if het and oz for fun.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly's coat is totally different now too! I'll try and get some good pics. Similarly to willow, her ears are still dark chocolate, she has a ginger tinge to her mustache, and the rest of her is chocolate sprinkled with icing sugar!!

Willow looks beautiful


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna she is so pretty. Her face and longer ears look so beautiful! Love her style!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh she is so lovely. Like you I love the way their coats change. I think she has a really expressive face. ☺


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree with loving watching a coat change. Nina's tummy is a really creamy yummy peachy colour and I love it. The top of her head is becoming this colour too.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I can't wait to see Ozzy full grown  right now his coat is still wavy but the most flat of the three. His face is "fuzzy" for lack of a better word but he is not really growing a full cockapoo face. He will be six months in two weeks.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

She's a delicious strawberry blonde now. I love her new look-such a pretty girl 

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG I love this one so cute! I saved it she is Christine's favorite she loves Willow and I love Jake


----------

